# Irish Poker Game…



## Contused (Oct 9, 2017)

Six retired Irishmen were playing poker in O'Leary's cottage when Paddy Murphy loses €500 on a single hand, clutches his chest, and drops dead at the table. Showing respect for their fallen brother, the other five continue to play standing up. Michael O'Connor looks around and asks, "Oh, me bhoys, someone's got to tell Paddy's wife. Who will it be?"

They draw straws. Paul Gallagher picks the short one. They tell him to be discreet, be gentle, and don't make a bad situation any worse. "Discreet?" Gallagher comments incredulously. "I'm the most discreet Irishman you'll ever meet. Discretion is me middle name. Leave it to me."

Gallagher goes over to Murphy's house and knocks on the door. Mrs. Murphy answers and asks what he wants. Gallagher declares, "Your husband just lost €500, and is afraid to come home."

"Huh! The eejit," says Murphy's wife. "You can go back there immediately and tell him to drop dead!"

"Ok, Missus. Sure an' I'll go tell him," says Gallagher.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 9, 2017)

I like how they nailed 'Irish' on the head...Euros instead of pounds.


----------



## Contused (Oct 10, 2017)

Indeed. No _punts_ here.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 11, 2017)

LOL


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 6, 2020)

Only the ones with more money than sense. I’ve got plenty of money and the sense I’ve got left tells me that casino owners don’t get rich giving away their money


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 6, 2020)

I should add, genetically I’m 2/3 Irish


----------



## Lanny (Jul 7, 2020)

Northern Ireland has very strict gambling laws & no online gambling via TV or online casinos are permitted: if you’ve ever noticed the casinos on late night tv channels all say except NI when giving details of how people can join & start an account to gamble! When I was still working in our family restaurant some nights, especially the weekend, I’d be watching late night tv while waiting for the adrenaline buzz to ebb away before I could sleep: inevitability there’s not much on at that time OTHER than either gambling casinos or sex channels! 

I’m SO grateful that those stricter laws protected me from ever being tempted to gamble while watching roulette! I’m actually terrified of gambling as, thankfully, I discovered early on as child that I have no control at all when gambling: lost all my saved up pocket money at Christmas playing a family dice game; stakes were low but, I couldn’t stop myself from staking everything I had as that was the biggest instant rush to the head that staking little at a time just couldn’t satisfy!

I’ve steered clear of ANY gambling ever since & won’t even play family mahjong games for pennies: don’t get to play very often as hardly anybody plays mahjong, even family members, without ANY stakes at all! A pity really as I love playing mahjong but, I change instantly once ANY money is involved!


----------



## Lilian (Jul 7, 2020)

When I was very much younger, I once worked with a man who was a recovering gambler.   I was selling raffle tickets for a good cause and I could not understand why he was the only one who refused to buy any.   He explained to me about his gambling and even a innocent thing like a raffle ticket had to be abstained from.   I was impressed by his honesty, but even more he educated me, which I greatly appreciated.


----------



## Contused (Jul 7, 2020)

Lanny said:


> _<snip>_ I’ve steered clear of ANY gambling ever since & won’t even play family mahjong games for pennies: don’t get to play very often as hardly anybody plays mahjong, even family members, without ANY stakes at all! A pity really as I love playing mahjong but, I change instantly once ANY money is involved!


I've played mahjong a couple of times as a youngster, struggled to understand it, but still enjoyed it. But I can't imagine gambling while playing.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 14, 2020)

Have to say that re charities, usually the same folk who spend the most on tickets are also the same ones who donate the prizes.  Of course if you run a business there are tax advantages to making charity donations but otherwise it's just the depth of your personal pockets and how much you personally wish to support the 'cause'.

You have to decide on that depth and know when you've reached it.

Years ago we went to the Dominican Republic and there was a DR run casino with very low minimum stakes.  A gang of us went out to dinner together a couple of times, followed by some time in the casino.  The rules we agreed on were - 1.  We would all only change the equivalent of £5 a head.  2. We would all only play roulette with those chips and 3.  We would all leave once everyone had lost the lot.  It was hilarious!

One girl who actually was Irish and employed as a croupier(e?) could never win a cent!


----------

